# Brown, Roan? What



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oooookay. SO. I've had my mare for 4 years. She started with a patch of white on the left side of her withers (no it's not from the saddle, it's in front of it.

Then she started getting a lot of white on her neck (both sides) then on her butt, mainly behind the hips. Now she's getting more and more white all over her body.
There's no white on the black on her legs, or her face (aside from her moon shaped star)
There's some in her mane, but more in her tail.
When she starts growing her winter coat, the white isn't as noticeable, but when she sheds out, there's WAY more white than before.

What is the from? She's about 11/12 years old


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That's interesting. Maybe Sabino? The color experts will probably know for sure.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It's most likely just because she's a red-based colour. Every chestnut I've seen has gotten White ticks sparsly about their body, as well as a few bays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She's brown. I wish I could say bay D: hahah

She gets very caramel around her nose/belly/soft spots in the winter while the rest is a brown shade
In the summer, those spots turn greyish brown and the rest turns reddish brown


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

What color is his dam and sire? 

I wouldn't call him roan....he just has white specks. My gelding Scrats sire was a roan and he has those random white specks throughout his coat but doesn't have enough white throughout to be a roan.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not roan. Just random white ticking


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We don't know her parents. Since they never raced her, they just threw her away and decided she couldn't be trained, and then she ended up here with us


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a TB, correct?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So close!! haha! She's a Standardbred.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a roan because it doesn't have enough white. Also, roan horses don't get progressively whiter they are born with the white hairs intermixed with their base color. If the horse was younger I would think maybe it was a grey but since its older then she just has white ticking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure bay is NOT red based, its black based.


Like Chiilaa said, just random white hairs


----------

